
Show HN: Motion detect recording for our dashboard at the office - sgt
https://github.com/tk512/dashboard-motion-detect
======
dx034
I already see employees coming up with devices that create artificial
movements to pretend they're working late..

Nice idea with the dashboard, but feels weird if the boss tracks movements in
the office just for fun.

~~~
sgt
Yeah it does - but if it got to that I would definitely remove it.

